# Jack Dempsey Sudden Hiding?



## alex8459 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, New member to the forum and owner of 2 jack dempseys that hae had 3 successful spawns. About a week ago, their fourth spawn was just starting to free swim and one morning they were just gone. I was not mad about this (figuring I left them in there to long). Well since that day they had been hiding. Very rarely at all coming out into the open. The male is not chasing the Female and the only other tank mates are a bristle nose pleco and a small crayfish. Now here's the twist. 2 days ago as i was gravel vaccing I lifeted up a large tubeish decoration to find a rosy red without a head. Turns out as i was in New York city my family thought it would be cool to use feeder fish...
(I threw a fit about it, and explained the diseases and such possibilities) The male, (about 6 inches). still very greatly coloured and can maybe once a day be seen out and as soon as I walk up to the aquarium he spazzes out as if to run away from me and runs into walls. It's kind of like a dart until he is under something. The female rarely comes out of her log. but has been seen eating once or twice. Food being put into the tank is still dissapearing. The water and gravel are both clear and clean. 77degrees F. I have a bad feeling of parasite and wonder what medications to use? 
The male the day before i left 








a minute ago:








The Female:








(I was only gone for one day, and i think you just got the bad side of my tank quality wise)








Crystal clear


----------



## alex8459 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't thin it's pure shyness, as a week ago i got my hand bit doing a gravel change. Any thoughts on what i might do?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Do they look okay like not breathing weird and swimming normaly? Also do all of you water parameter check out? JDs can be shy from the get go so mabe they just got spooked while you were gone. Add some dithers to your tank, I use tiger barbs as petsmart has the med size for $1 and I only lose one or two a month.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

My JDs were out and about when they had fry but once they (or the filter) killed them all, they got all shy again. I know JDs are shy naturally, but perhaps it has something to do with the missing fry? Best of luck!


----------



## alex8459 (Jun 15, 2012)

Neptune- they began shyness (seemingly) after their fry loss too. The male just ate, not like normal. but ate.He is also kind of just drifting around mid tank, in the open(and has been or about 2 hours). Not showing much personality, or interest in food. The female has come out, but only for a moment or two. breathing is as usual. I've had these guys for about 5 months now and they have been far from shy. Used my last test strip the other day. only have pool ones now :/ (i just got done seeting up a shrimp/plant tank)


----------



## alex8459 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I can tell you Ph is about 7.1 and the chlorine and stabilizer readings are lower than the grid has!
Unfortunately Nothing abo-ut Nitrates or Ammonia. I have been doing my water changes though so it can't be too far off. lfs closed sundays. maybe I'll do a water change. When the male wants to move someplace swimming is normal. but for the most part he's kind of moping around. Would a Convict be a good dither? ( I don't really want a convict, but i don't think I want schooling fish, my other option would be firemouth for cichlids under 8")


----------



## 50watts (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, I know it's been a year since this post, I found it by googling the same problem with my two Jack's. They are both over a year old, one male, one female. Both would come to the top to eat. After the Oscar died last week and I did a tank water change this has been going on. Hiding and running away from me when I approach the tank. They gave been digging a lot too and it looked like the female was trying to lay eggs. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd swap out the gravel for pool filter sand. They love to dig, and make messes


----------

